# Bearded Dragon Pics.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Snapped a few shots of my beardie. Can't remember when. But just found them in the new camera. No post-production work at all. Simply resized them to make them more acceptable to viewing on this forum.

The glass on his tank is in need of a wipe down and thus the pics weren't as clear as possible... Next time I'll attack the glass with some vinegar water first and make it all pretty and clear before I take pics. And I'll also put on my polarizing filter to cut down on the glare...

Comments welcome!

View attachment 126529


View attachment 126530


View attachment 126531


View attachment 126532


View attachment 126533


View attachment 126534


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice work Mettle-Is that normal coloration for this guy-I must say he looks good man!!!!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

what color morph is he... how about some full body shots?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks AK. And yes, that's his normal colour.

King... He's not any colour morph as far as I know. Just a plain-o. I got him as a rescue. A lot of my pets are more-or-less rescues to some extent. Or at least the beardie, the two turtles, a rat and a dog are. I take in refugees like crazy, lol.

He's undersized for his age. But I think it's because when I got him as a tiny little baby he was impacted. The people who had him previous to me didn't take care of him. Kept him at too low of temps and on sand and were feeding him crickets that were too big. He nearly died. And it took a while to get him back to health. But he's there now I think... I'll try and take him out for some shots some time this week when I have free time. This way maybe I can control the lighting better.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

you rescued.... a... rat?....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> you rescued.... a... rat?....


I used to work at a pet store. So it was a drop off... Though I have no problems with animals being raised 'for a purpose' I don't believe in taking an animal that was raised as a pet and using it for food. Whether that be a duck or a rat or who is eating it - doesn't matter to me. This guy was very big and was surely going to end up as snake food. Large male rats always do. So since he was a drop off, I got him for free, and took him home. He is a sweet and loveable lil' guy. Very affectionate. Plays fetch. All kinds of stuff. Can be a mischief maker... But that's fine. He's still fun.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Rats are awesome pets. Have you even gotten to play with one KoK? Nice pics Mettle, glad to see someone is taking in some of the worlds unwanted animals.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> Rats are awesome pets. Have you even gotten to play with one KoK? Nice pics Mettle, glad to see someone is taking in some of the worlds unwanted animals.


They are definitely awesome pets. Much better than rabbits or guinea pigs or hamsters or gerbils. And they're not psychotic like chinchillas.

I don't think I can afford more refugee animals though, lol. My beardie's new setup will likely cost me around $500. (Custom making it and going ALL OUT.) The rat lives in a chinchilla cage. (Three stroies with a hammock and beds and the whole deal, spoiled thing.) The turtles each have their own 40 gallon breeders - likely soon to be moved into a 108 gallon setup. And we'll see where the others end up... Then there's vet bills for the dogs, lol.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

no, ive never had a rat... just the ones i use to feed to my boa--- i remember being envious of their large set of testicles tho...


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> no, ive never had a rat... just the ones i use to feed to my boa--- i remember being envious of their large set of testicles tho...


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

am glad that all of your reffuges went to a good home and they are being given the proper care


----------

